# hello from Ohio :)



## bernabeu (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello,
I am such a makeup junkie, and I love spending my money on makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

But since I met specktra and MAC lovers on youtube, I have been spending my money wisely, and especially for MAC and NARS. 

I have learned lotS of things from Spectra forum...

I can't wait to share my experience with you, guys...

Take care


----------



## kleigh09 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow Ohioan!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome from a former Buckeye!!


----------



## shootout (Feb 24, 2009)

Yay another Buckeye! I'm in Cleveland.
Welcome to Specktra =]


----------



## queenjana (Feb 24, 2009)

hello, I am new as well, but it seems like a nice community.


----------



## TamiChoi (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## bernabeu (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks


----------



## icmreis (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## kleigh09 (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone from Cincinnati?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm new. I'm from Cleveland originally but am in Cincinnati for school.


----------



## msaaronlerey (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi back!I am also in Cincinnati


----------



## disconlemonade (Apr 4, 2009)

ooo..i'm pretty new myself, i'm from columbus


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovesMU (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome!  I'm new too AND from Ohio.  You will love it here!

Andrea


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!  Hope to see you around the forums!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 10, 2009)




----------

